# b5 s4.. need help



## vrsexjetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ok the motor in my s4 was high mileage and the rings were pretty bad..sourced a motor from a guy in Pittsburgh...did the swap with newer turbos (ko3s) for now. First start up the car fired right up. Today I did a little odds and ends cleaning everything up, drove the car to the top of the hill which is about 500 yards and back than parked it. Went back out to start it up and itll start and run for about 5 seconds and than shuts off...Tried using VCDS and its saying "K1 short to ground".. Anyone have any starting points?:banghead:


----------

